# mount --bind ... in Sambafreigabe

## SarahS93

/mnt/festplatte1/dateifreigabe/ habe ich per Samba freigegeben.

Dann habe mkdir /mnt/festplatte1/dateifreigabe/bilder gemacht.

Und danach ein mount --bind --read-only /mnt/festplatte2/bilder/ /mnt/festplatte1/dateifreigabe/bilder/

Rufe ich "mount" auf, erscheint in der entsprechenden Zeile am ende ein (rw,bind).

Bei dem mount befehl kam keine Fehlermeldung, warum hat er es als rw und nicht als ro eingebunden?

Ist sowas eigentlich klug? Kann der Sambabenutzer irgendwie aus /mnt/festplatte1/dateifreigabe/bilder/ raus, eine Ebene höher gelangen und ist dann plötzlich auf /mnt/festplatte2/ ?

----------

## SarahS93

Huhu?

----------

## py-ro

http://lwn.net/Articles/281157/

Erster Treffer bei Google, hat 3s gedauert, in den Tagen wo Du hier den Post immer wieder hoch geschoben hast hättest das finden können.  :Wink: 

Nein, an kann über den Bind Mount nicht nach oberhalb von Ihm ausbrechen.

Bye

Py

----------

## SarahS93

Naja, den Link hatte ich glaub ich auch zwischen den ganzen dutzenden die ich über google finden konnte.

Aber mein Problem, warum wenn ich mount aufrufe dort dann (rw,bind) steht obwohl ich "mount --bind -o ro" gemacht habe, konnte ich so noch nicht klären. Oder ich verstehe dabei etwas falsch :/.

----------

## py-ro

Selbst mit Google Translate sollte der Link verständlich sein:

 *Quote:*   

> So a command like:
> 
>     mount --bind -o ro /vital_data /untrusted_container/vital_data
> 
> will fail to make /vital_data read-only under /untrusted_container if it was mounted writable initially.

 

Sprich, ist die Quelle als RW gemountet, ist es der bind mount auch.

 *Quote:*   

>  the read-only attribute can only be added with a remount operation afterward. So the necessary sequence is something like:
> 
>     mount --bind /vital_data /untrusted_container/vital_data
> 
>     mount -o remount,ro /untrusted_container/vital_data

 

Ein remount mit RO sollte demnach funktionieren.

Bye

Py

----------

## SarahS93

Das habe ich auch so gemacht, das rw bleibt bestehen wenn ich mount aufrufe.

----------

## py-ro

Du hast nach dem Mount noch ein remount gemacht?

----------

## SarahS93

Ja, habe ich. Das wundert mich ja.

Nach einem "mount -o remount,ro /mnt/festplatte1/dateifreigabe/bilder/"

Steht es wenn ich "mount" aufrufe, immer noch mit rw dort.

Soviel verkehrt machen kann ich dabei doch garnicht :/

----------

## py-ro

Hmm:

```
mount -o bind,ro /data/test bind

gatekeeper mnt # mount

/dev/sda3 on /mnt/bind type btrfs (rw,noatime,space_cache)

gatekeeper mnt # mount -o remount,ro bind

/dev/sda3 on /mnt/bind type btrfs (ro,noatime,space_cache)

```

Klappt hier wie beschrieben.

Bye

Py

----------

